
Introducing Amazon Corretto, a No-Cost Distribution of OpenJDK with LTS - apayan
https://aws.amazon.com/blogs/opensource/amazon-corretto-no-cost-distribution-openjdk-long-term-support/
======
codefined
Previous discussion:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=18449506](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=18449506)

